# Wii Sensorleiste für PC



## fac3l3ss (30. Juli 2010)

*Wii Sensorleiste für PC*

Also, ich habe mir von einem Freund eine Wii Remote und Nunchuck ausgeliehen.
Damit habe ich versucht, es mit dem PC zu verbinden, und es klappt!
Doch damit die Wii die Bewegungen erkennt, braucht diese eine Sensorleiste.
Als Ersatz hierfür hab' ich 2 Teelichter genommen, was funktioniert hat!
Nun möchte ich mir diese Gerätschaft selbst zulegen, aber mit IR-Leiste,
da ich nicht immer Kerzen vor meinem PC haben will 
Auf Bildern bei Amazon erkenne ich einen USB-B-ähnlichen Anschluss, aber ich denke,
das er mit Sicherheit nicht in eine USB-B-Buchse passt!
Gibt es also Wii-Kompitable IR-Leisten für den PC?

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## zøtac (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wii Sensoleiste für PC*

Wenn's mit Teelichtern Funktioniert, kann man dann nicht einfach was aus Infrarot Dioden nachbauen ?


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wii Sensoleiste für PC*



zøtac schrieb:


> Wenn's mit Teelichtern Funktioniert, kann man dann nicht einfach was aus Infrarot Dioden nachbauen ?


Ähm... Löten kann ich, aber sonst bin ich nicht so der Elektro Pro...
Wenn du mir es erklären könntest wäre es aber wirklich sehr nett!
Es sollte halt entweder USB(Eher unwahrscheinlich bei selbstbau)
oder mit Batterie funktionieren.
Ich hoffe, ich mache es dir nicht allzuschwer

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dragonix (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wii Sensoleiste für PC*

Basteln: Hier wird der Aufbau/Funktionsweisse etwas beschrieben Wii Remote - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Kaufen: Amazon.de "Wii Sensor Bar"


----------



## zøtac (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wii Sensoleiste für PC*

Das ganze ist eigentlich relativ einfach, 
Du brauchst 4 IR LEDs IR-LED 5MM TYP L-53SF4C im Conrad Online Shop , eine Halterung für 4x Mignon Batterien BATTERIEHALTER D FÜR 4 MIGNON im Conrad Online Shop
und ein paar Kabel.
Das ganze dann zusammenlöten und auf eine Halterung nach Wahl (ein Holzstock  o.ä. reicht) kleben. Nur bei LEDs braucht man noch irgentwelche Wiederstände, wovon ich aber keine Ahnung hab^^
Dass sollte dan funktionieren


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wii Sensoleiste für PC*

Danke euch beiden!
So, ich hab' zwar vorher schon bei Amazon geguckt, aber jetzt nochmal...
Gefunden hab' ich eine Leiste, die man auch mit Batterien betreiben kann.
Für's löten bin jetzt mal zu faul und ausserdem sieht eine Leiste besser am
meinem Monitor aus.
 Hier gibt's echt Hilfe für alles!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ascor (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wii Sensoleiste für PC*

Kurze Frage:

Wie hast du denn die beiden Teelichter mit dem Pc verbunden...?


----------



## zøtac (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wii Sensoleiste für PC*



Ascor schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Wie hast du denn die beiden Teelichter mit dem Pc verbunden...?


Die Leiste, bzw. die Teelichter dienen nur zur Orientierung für die Controller. Es ist kein Empfänger


----------



## Ascor (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wii Sensoleiste für PC*

Ich blicks irgendwie nicht aber trotzdem danke


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wii Sensoleiste für PC*



Ascor schrieb:


> Ich blicks irgendwie nicht aber trotzdem danke


Die WiiRemote hat keine Augen.
Allerdings kann sie das für uns nicht sichtbare IR-Licht sehen.
So sieht sie also z.B. 2 Lichtquellen rechts von ihr.
Wenn diese Lichtquellen sich nun links von der WiiRemote befinden,
weiß die Fernbedienung, das sie nach rechts bewegt worden ist.
So geht das auch mit all den anderen Richtungen(Oben, Unten, Links, Rechts...)

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ascor (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wii Sensoleiste für PC*

Ach die Wiimote sendet das ganze direkt an die Wii 
Jetzt versteh ichs


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wii Sensoleiste für PC*



Ascor schrieb:


> Ach die Wiimote sendet das ganze direkt an die Wii
> Jetzt versteh ichs


In diesem Falle direkt an Windoof 7 

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ascor (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wii Sensoleiste für PC*

Über welchen eingang läuft das ganze?
Infrarot?


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wii Sensoleiste für PC*



Ascor schrieb:


> Über welchen eingang läuft das ganze?
> Infrarot?


Eine einfache Suchanfrage bei Wikipedia hätte es auch getan
Bluetooth!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------

